# cichlid ID



## livrpoolsoccr (Oct 31, 2012)

Hoping somebody can help me here. Bought this fish a while back as a juvenile. The LFS had him listed as a sulfur head hap. Silly me, took them at their word, and did a little research on protomelas spilonotus. Decided he would fit in well in the tank, so I purchased him. As he began to color up, I started to have my doubts. He gets along well in the tank, so it doesn't make much of a difference as far as that goes. Just wondering what to expect as he grows some more and gets a little more colorful, and I would like to know whether I am feeding him what he needs and such. Hope somebody can at least give me an educated guess.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

How big is this fish? It has a white blaze?

Looks a lot like a Dimidichromis compressiceps x Scieanochromis fryeri.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr (Oct 31, 2012)

He is around 6'', maybe a little longer. Yeah, there is a white blaze from a little in front of his eyes back. Thinking a hybrid?


----------



## livrpoolsoccr (Oct 31, 2012)

Was kind of thinking taiwan reef, but doesn't quite fit.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Can Certainly See The Fryeri X Dimidiochromis Possibility - The White Blaze Along With Head And Mouth Shape Consistent With Fryeri, The Fin shape/Coloration And Body Shape Of Dimidiochromis. He's A Cool Looking Fish, But I'd Have To Say Hybrid As Well.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Originally I was thinking fryeri x N.fuscontaeniatus, but I agree with the fryeri x Dimidiochromis too.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr (Oct 31, 2012)

Was hoping he wasnt a hybrid, if for no other reason than to see what he will turn into. If that is the case, I guess only time will tell. I am beginning to lose faith in this fish store. I have gotten some great fish there, but I have seen/gotten some questionable things too. Good thing they arent the only show in town


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cool hybrid. Probably a F1 hybrid, Fryeri with a larger predatory Hap. as said.


----------

